# Circumsizion? Yes or No?



## mybbyboo

Im really confused on what to do for my LO so i wanted to know what everyone elses thoughts were on it.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

This is a pretty heated topic as you'll have people argue everywhere. 
this forum is UK based, and they stay intact there... but in the US, it's more common. 

I'm from the US and if I have a boy, I plan on not circumcising and let him decide when he's 18. It's his body part, so I believe he should chose. 
:flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

If I have a little boy then I probably won't get him circumsized. Unless it has to be done for some kind of medical reason (or in some cases, religious reasons), then I don't really see the point of it. You just have to teach your children how to keep themselves clean.


----------



## Jennaxo

Nooo, I don't believe in circumcision, I know if I was a guy and my parents had done that to me when I was too young to even have a say in it I'd be pissed. After all when they get older you're not the one who has to deal with his privates anymore :haha:


----------



## beanzz

It's a no for my son but I don't see the harm in it :shrug: it's whatever you feel is right for your son :flow: xx


----------



## babymomma37

My son will be :thumbup: Religious reasons :) But its whatever you decide i guess :)


----------



## mybbyboo

I dont think i want it done just because of the pain they have to go thru but i dont ever want him to get infections and stuff because of not cleaning properly but i cant bare to think of the pain that a new born would go thru to get it done


----------



## larudy13

its a personal choice really theres medically no benefits from doing it I am having a girl but I always said if I were to have a boy I wouldn't, like someone above said if he decides later on in life he can choose to have it done himself.


----------



## larudy13

oh and he wont get infection as long as you teach him to wash his pepe when he is old enough to do it himself. Same thing really goes for little girls as long as they know to wash properly when its time for them to do it themselves there isnt really a high risk for infections


----------



## ashleypauline

like said before its more common in the US and my son will be =]


----------



## mybbyboo

yeahh im from california and my mom is totally for my son being circumsized but OH doesnt want him to be so i have both of them telling me what to do but i guess its more imortant to listen to OH since its his child


----------



## SarahMUMMY

i see it as LO should choose for them self.. its like gettin chrsitened or whatever religion people are, i also see that as when LO is old enough LO will choose i think its better that way..


----------



## poonibby

to be honest, and this is embarassing but what the heck is the difference?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

poonibby said:


> to be honest, and this is embarassing but what the heck is the difference?

DUDE... I LIVE IN HINESVILLE TOO. Well, now FT. Stewart... just moved from VV! O_O


----------



## x__amour

This is a *very* controversial topic here on BnB, just a heads up. 

I am not for or against it. But do your research no matter what. It is more common here in the US vs the UK. If I have a son, I have left the decision to DH.


----------



## ZombieQueen

I personally will if I have a boy. My husband is, and I've had a lot if guy friends (just friends) who have mentioned that they wish they were, but never will because of the pain and healing process. :shrug:


----------



## poonibby

OMG! are you serious? that is so awesome! do you work?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

poonibby said:


> OMG! are you serious? that is so awesome! do you work?

Nope! lol stay at home mom.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I believe if it's there.. Then it's meant to be there ..
Unless it's for a medical such as it being too tight and causing pain or infection then i believe it should stay exactly where it is :/
I wouldnt want to put my LO through that unless it was extremely necessary.. Same as i wouldnt expect a girl to have a labia plastey (sp?).. But each to their own i guess :shrug:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I believe if it's there.. Then it's meant to be there ..
> Unless it's for a medical such as it being too tight and causing pain or infection then i believe it should stay exactly where it is :/
> I wouldnt want to put my LO through that unless it was extremely necessary.. Same as i wouldnt expect a girl to have a labia plastey (sp?).. But each to their own i guess :shrug:

lol I misread it as 'but each to their own labia.' :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

If we ever have a boy, we would have him circumcised. But that is just our choice & everyone is different.

Honestly, I don't really know why you're asking this question on a public forum, as this choice should be solely up to you as a parent & not up to other people's opinions on the subject.

Hope you make the decision that is right for you & that you feel is best for your son.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

AirForceWife7 said:


> Honestly, I don't really know why you're asking this question on a public forum, as this choice should be solely up to you as a parent & not up to other people's opinions on the subject.

That's kind of mean. I mean, why ask any of the questions we ask? She is just inbetween what her mom and SO want and wanted to
know what others think so maybe she could come up with her own opinion? 

:( hope that didn't come off mean, but it was kind of insensitive.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Nicoleoleole said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> I believe if it's there.. Then it's meant to be there ..
> Unless it's for a medical such as it being too tight and causing pain or infection then i believe it should stay exactly where it is :/
> I wouldnt want to put my LO through that unless it was extremely necessary.. Same as i wouldnt expect a girl to have a labia plastey (sp?).. But each to their own i guess :shrug:
> 
> lol I misread it as 'but each to their own labia.' :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol. Each to their on labia. Each to their own foreskin :thumbup::dohh:
I personally dont see the point in it.. But like people have said it's not a common thing here.. I dont see any reason for it unless that reason is medical :wacko:

I dont want to sound ignorant.. And as people have said it's a personal thing..
But those of you who have or will.. What are the reasons? (only if you wana share) I honestly dont get why it's done :/


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nicoleoleole said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really know why you're asking this question on a public forum, as this choice should be solely up to you as a parent & not up to other people's opinions on the subject.
> 
> That's kind of mean. I mean, why ask any of the questions we ask? She is just inbetween what her mom and SO want and wanted to
> know what others think so maybe she could come up with her own opinion?
> 
> :( hope that didn't come off mean, but it was kind of insensitive.Click to expand...

No it's okay :haha: .. I really didn't mean for it to sound mean either .. I just think it should be a personal choice of hers & something she should decide on her own, you know?

Making the decision for your LO to undergo a surgery which alters his body is a major thing to me ... & I personally wouldn't take other people's opinions on a public forum to make that decision for my son. Just me though x


----------



## ashleypauline

here are just some of the benefits of it...i am in NO way trying to force my opinion on others but just some research

1 Many older men, who have bladder or prostate gland problems, also develop difficulties with their foreskins due to their surgeon's handling, cleaning, and using instruments. Some of these patients will need circumcising. Afterwards it is often astonishing to find some who have never ever seen their glans (knob) exposed before!

2 Some older men develop cancer of the penis - about 1 in 1000 - fairly rare, but tragic if you or your son are in that small statistic. Infant circumcision gives almost 100% protection, and young adult circumcision also gives a large degree of protection.

3 Cancer of the cervix in women is due to the Human Papilloma Virus. It thrives under and on the foreskin from where it can be transmitted during intercourse. An article in the British Medical Journal in April 2002 suggested that at least 20% of cancer of the cervix would be avoided if all men were circumcised. Surely that alone makes it worth doing?

4 Protection against HIV and AIDS. Another British Medical Journal article in May 2000 suggested that circumcised men are 8 times less likely to contract the HIV virus. (It is very important here to say that the risk is still far too high and that condoms and safe sex must be used - this applies also to preventing cancer of the cervix in women who have several partners.)

A BBC television programme in November 2000 showed two Ugandan tribes across the valley from one another. One practised circumcision and had very little AIDS, whereas, it was common in the other tribe, who then also started circumcising. This programme showed how the infection thrived in the lining of the foreskin, making it much easier to pass on.

5 As with HIV, so some protection exists against other sexually transmitted infections. Accordingly, if a condom splits or comes off, there is some protection for the couple. However, the only safe sex is to stick to one partner or abstain.

6 Lots of men, and their partners, prefer the appearance of their penis after circumcision, It is odour-free, it feels cleaner, and they enjoy better sex. Awareness of a good body image is a very important factor in building self confidence. 

7 Balanitis is an unpleasant, often recurring, inflammation of the glans. It is quite common and can be prevented by circumcision.

8 Urinary tract infections sometimes occur in babies and can be quite serious. Circumcision in infancy makes it 10 times less likely.


----------



## imprfcttense

I will be getting my son circumcised. It's common here in the US, and I feel its better for them to go through the pain as a newborn when they won't remember it, than as a grown man. I know it is a controversial topic, that's just my personal opinion and what I plan on doing with my son.


----------



## Elizax

No, it's his body.
I'll let him decide when he's older about this stuff (if he ever feels the need to want it done), but here in the UK it's not common at all :flow:


----------



## lil_mama_415

its personal preference but remeber teenage boys will not take the time to properly clean their foreskin, as well as it may lower penile cancer rates but its all personal choice


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

lil_mama_415 said:


> its personal preference but *remeber teenage boys will not take the time to properly clean their foreskin*, as well as it may lower penile cancer rates but its all personal choice

Since when? :wacko: Bought up to shower daily and wash their penis.. It becomes routine..
My boyfriend has an imaculate winky.. and a foreskin :dohh:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Nade..Tadpole said:


> lil_mama_415 said:
> 
> 
> its personal preference but *remeber teenage boys will not take the time to properly clean their foreskin*, as well as it may lower penile cancer rates but its all personal choice
> 
> Since when? :wacko: Bought up to shower daily and wash their penis.. It becomes routine..
> My boyfriend has an imaculate winky.. and a foreskin :dohh:Click to expand...


Immaculate winky? Lol made me laugh!

And it's true! Boys will learn to wash even if they're lazy. You know why? Would a girl have sex with a guy who doesn't wash his parts? No way! 
Plus, I wouldn't cut off skin to give him a free pass at washing... That's just gross.


----------



## Virginia

ashleypauline, everything you have stated is absolutely false. All of it. I mean - do you know how rare penile cancer is? Why don't we remove our baby's breast buds? Breast cancer is WAY more common. And circumcision can't prevent STDs...seriously, the only thing that can prevent that is safe sex. Sex is not better with a circumcised man - there is no natural gliding motion, no natural lubrication, and he is desensitized and must thrust harder to achieve orgasm - who the heck cares what it LOOKS like? When erect, they look exactly the same, and no flaccid penis is attractive...besides - if a woman isn't going to be with your son because of how his penis looks, is that really the woman you want marrying him? I call the intact penis bimbo repellent! A penis is not "odor free" unless the man cleans it...it doesn't matter if it is intact or circumcised. Circumcision in infancy makes a UTI ONE percent less common - that is, intact boys have less than a 2% chance of getting a UTI, and circumcised boys have less than a 1% chance - it is easily cured with antibiotics - if you wouldn't circumcise a girl to prevent UTI (WAY more common in infant girls than boys), then why would you circumcise a boy?

OP, watch this video - ANYONE watch this video. It is an educational video of a normal US infant circumcision. If you can't watch it because it is "too horrible" than why put your own child through that? Watch it, and then tell me you don't mind your son going through the same thing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDuDhkiDdns


----------



## babycakes16

If I have a boy I will definitely want him to be circumcized. OH agrees and so that's what we will be doing the sooner the better after the birth so its as straightforward and as least painful as possible. I just generally feel like it is more hygenic really it's just my preference. And yes I know it's his body and everything but to be honest there are lots of things we do to our children without their permission when they are young. It's not going to harm him and he wont even remember afterwards, i just feel it's better that way


----------



## ashleypauline

it was something i had found off the internet...not from my own knowledge but i have also heard of many of the things it said...which is why i posted it


----------



## babymomma37

All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(

If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:


----------



## ashleypauline

babymomma37 said:


> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:

don't feel bad...im getting kaiden circumcised. this is JUST like the breastfeeding topics


----------



## lil_mama_415

to each their own


----------



## Virginia

ashleypauline said:


> it was something i had found off the internet...not from my own knowledge but i have also heard of many of the things it said...which is why i posted it

It is all myths. That actually sounds like something from what's called a circum-fetish website. There are people who get off on cutting boys.

It isn't less painful to do it as soon as they are born - it is less painful for an adult man to get it done under anesthesia and to get pain pills. Why would you allow your sons to go through that pain with no anesthesia? They can't be put under because they are too young, and they can't be given pain medications. You have no idea whether or not your son will mind when he's older - my husband was circumcised when he was an infant, and even though he can't consciously remember it, he is NOT happy the choice was taken away from him. He is now trying to restore his foreskin, so he can get the sensitivity he is supposed to have back in his glans (head). 

It isn't "just a snip" like people think. TRUST ME - Less than a year ago, I was defending circumcision as well because it is the cultural "norm" - now I couldn't be more against it. It isn't "more hygienic" anymore than cutting off your toes would be more hygienic. It is SO easy to clean an intact infant -you wipe it like a finger - never pull the skin back because it is fused to the head of the penis like a fingernail is fused to your finger. When they circumcise an infant, they have to tear that bond away - can you imagine how much that would hurt? Why welcome your son into the world like that?

Want to know some of what you are taking away when you circumcise? Read The Lost List. Maybe your baby "didn't cry" during his circumcision - it's be he was in shock. What's the foreskin for anyway - LOTS! Some Myths about circumcision that are popular in the US...and some more Myths! Maybe you're still thinking it is no big deal? Did you know babies die from circumcision? Totally unnecessary deaths. I'm a wealth of information about this topic. We are brainwashed in the US to think cutting off a vital sex organ is normal...but we are wrong. If anyone wants more information, you can certainly PM me. I will answer any questions anyone has.


----------



## Virginia

babymomma37 said:


> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:

It isn't too late to change your mind. I'm serious. Watch the video and then trust your mommy instincts. There are no benefits to it, and NO medical organization in the world recommends it. If you feel bad, it's because deep down your mommy instincts are screaming NO. Listen to them. :hugs:


----------



## tripletsOMG

Wow I am really surprised by the answers in here to stay intact! Teens are more educated than some adults in 3rd tri i got ripped for wanted to keep myboys intact! Good luck I see no point and will let them make the choice on there own penis when they are adults!


----------



## ashleypauline

Virginia said:


> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> It isn't too late to change your mind. I'm serious. Watch the video and then trust your mommy instincts. There are no benefits to it, and NO medical organization in the world recommends it. If you feel bad, it's because deep down your mommy instincts are screaming NO. Listen to them. :hugs:Click to expand...

i dont mean to be rude but no one else is pushing their beliefs of this onto others and i dont think you should either. she probably feels bad because people like you are basically saying its the devil. its her decision.


----------



## Virginia

ashleypauline said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> It isn't too late to change your mind. I'm serious. Watch the video and then trust your mommy instincts. There are no benefits to it, and NO medical organization in the world recommends it. If you feel bad, it's because deep down your mommy instincts are screaming NO. Listen to them. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mean to be rude but no one else is pushing their beliefs of this onto others and i dont think you should either. she probably feels bad because people like you are basically saying its the devil. its her decision.Click to expand...

I never said anyone was a devil - I posted facts and a video. If it makes someone feel bad, then they need to reevaluate their decision. "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## babymomma37

ashleypauline said:


> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> don't feel bad...im getting kaiden circumcised. this is JUST like the breastfeeding topicsClick to expand...

Im still going to get Kameron circumcised. I just dont get the need for people to try and change your mind. I dont feel bad for my choice but im starting to feel like a bad person if i do, ykwim? Im getting it done because of religious views and i dont think people should bash that, its a simple yes or no question. But with that being said i dont think im going to follow this thread anymore cause i got a feeling its going to get out of hand :flower:


----------



## Virginia

babymomma37 said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> don't feel bad...im getting kaiden circumcised. this is JUST like the breastfeeding topicsClick to expand...
> 
> Im still going to get Kameron circumcised. I just dont get the need for people to try and change your mind. I dont feel bad for my choice but im starting to feel like a bad person if i do, ykwim? Im getting it done because of religious views and i dont think people should bash that, its a simple yes or no question. But with that being said i dont think im going to follow this thread anymore cause i got a feeling its going to get out of hand :flower:Click to expand...

Are you Jewish or Muslim? Serious question.


----------



## Virginia

If you are Jewish, some parents are choosing to do a Brit milah, meaning they are not circumcising their sons because they want to leave them that choice. You wouldn't be the only one - check out this.

If you are Islamic/Muslim (no disrespect, I don't know if these are two different things), read this.

If you are a Christian, you are actually forbidden to circumcise under the New Testament. Here is more information.

I am only giving you this information because you say you are feeling bad about the decision, but your religion says you must - here are other options.


----------



## babymomma37

Virginia said:


> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> don't feel bad...im getting kaiden circumcised. this is JUST like the breastfeeding topicsClick to expand...
> 
> Im still going to get Kameron circumcised. I just dont get the need for people to try and change your mind. I dont feel bad for my choice but im starting to feel like a bad person if i do, ykwim? Im getting it done because of religious views and i dont think people should bash that, its a simple yes or no question. But with that being said i dont think im going to follow this thread anymore cause i got a feeling its going to get out of hand :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you Jewish or Muslim? Serious question.Click to expand...

Im not going to be bashed on my religion so im not gonna say. Sorry. If your not going to bash me then feel free to message me your question


----------



## Virginia

babymomma37 said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> All these post are making me feel bad for the choice i am making :(
> 
> If you dont want to then dont, and if you do you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning behind it. Its our choices if we dont or do...No need to go and try to put people down for what their choice is. :shrug:
> 
> don't feel bad...im getting kaiden circumcised. this is JUST like the breastfeeding topicsClick to expand...
> 
> Im still going to get Kameron circumcised. I just dont get the need for people to try and change your mind. I dont feel bad for my choice but im starting to feel like a bad person if i do, ykwim? Im getting it done because of religious views and i dont think people should bash that, its a simple yes or no question. But with that being said i dont think im going to follow this thread anymore cause i got a feeling its going to get out of hand :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you Jewish or Muslim? Serious question.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not going to be bashed on my religion so im not gonna say. Sorry. If your not going to bash me then feel free to message me your questionClick to expand...

I absolutely won't bash you for whatever religion you are - I sincerely want to help. I'm passionate about this because I used to be for it. I used to say the exact things other people defend circumcision with - I'm a Christian, and I'm ashamed to say I used to say we'd do it "for religious reasons"....I'm ashamed because I didn't look far enough into my Bible it to realize it is forbidden... I'll PM you mama. :hugs:


----------



## KatVM

It's 100% of to you :) If you think it is what you would like to do than do it or If you think you do not want to do it than don't :) I do not know if I am or not yet ( I also don't know if mine is a boy or girl) But sweetie in the end its fully your decision and do not let any body quilt you into feeling different! :hugs: message me if you want hun!


----------



## Wildfire81

My son will be. My husband said it is not even something he had a dilemma over.


----------



## Virginia

KatVM said:


> It's 100% of to you :) If you think it is what you would like to do than do it or If you think you do not want to do it than don't :) I do not know if I am or not yet ( I also don't know if mine is a boy or girl) But sweetie in the end its fully your decision and do not let any body quilt you into feeling different! :hugs: message me if you want hun!

One of the best things about not doing it is there is no guilt - it can always be done later, but it can't be taken back. :thumbup: Sadly there are thousands of mothers who regret having it done, and I'm sure it's hard to shake that guilt.


----------



## KatVM

Virginia said:


> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> It's 100% of to you :) If you think it is what you would like to do than do it or If you think you do not want to do it than don't :) I do not know if I am or not yet ( I also don't know if mine is a boy or girl) But sweetie in the end its fully your decision and do not let any body quilt you into feeling different! :hugs: message me if you want hun!
> 
> One of the best things about not doing it is there is no guilt - it can always be done later, but it can't be taken back. :thumbup: Sadly there are thousands of mothers who regret having it done, and I'm sure it's hard to shake that guilt.Click to expand...

In the end I feel it is mommy choice, if she wants let her decide :) I am sorry but I would not feel guilty if this is what I decide I want. I would personally really appreciate it if you stopped telling people they should have one, maybe just post that if someone wants to talk to you and know your opinion and why you feel so strongly about it they should message you :) This should not be a controversial topic at all, she was just asking a question and I feel as if that you are trying to make people feel the same way as you do. No offense but these girls are smart and deserve to feel good about there choice :)


----------



## Virginia

KatVM said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> It's 100% of to you :) If you think it is what you would like to do than do it or If you think you do not want to do it than don't :) I do not know if I am or not yet ( I also don't know if mine is a boy or girl) But sweetie in the end its fully your decision and do not let any body quilt you into feeling different! :hugs: message me if you want hun!
> 
> One of the best things about not doing it is there is no guilt - it can always be done later, but it can't be taken back. :thumbup: Sadly there are thousands of mothers who regret having it done, and I'm sure it's hard to shake that guilt.Click to expand...
> 
> In the end I feel it is mommy choice, if she wants let her decide :) I am sorry but I would not feel guilty if this is what I decide I want. I would personally really appreciate it if you stopped telling people they should have one, maybe just post that if someone wants to talk to you and know your opinion and why you feel so strongly about it they should message you :) This should not be a controversial topic at all, she was just asking a question and I feel as if that you are trying to make people feel the same way as you do. No offense but these girls are smart and deserve to feel good about there choice :)Click to expand...

It shouldn't be a mommy's choice. Are you going to have sex with your son? Heck no - so why do you care what his penis looks like? We all want what is best for our sons, and trust me - if I hadn't been educated about this by someone else giving the facts like I'm doing right now, and I ended up cutting a son, THEN learned the facts, I'd first off feel very guilty, then I'd be pretty pissed off that nobody bothered to tell me otherwise - especially if I happened to ask for more information because I was torn on the decision. The OP says her OH doesn't want it done and her mother (or was it MIL) does want it done - why the heck does her mother care what her grandson's penis looks like? Doesn't that seem a bit sick? She asked for more information and I presented the facts. It's not like I came in here saying, "OMG BABY CUTTERS YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR BABIES!" because that would just be ridiculous - we ALL care about our babies - do why not look more into something so permanent? Surely you don't WANT to have your newborn go through that pain, so if you could educate yourself about it and find out it isn't even necessary, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Virginia

Try to think of it this way - if a doctor said your baby needed some tests done, and said he could do it by sticking your baby with needles and taking blood (painful) or he could do it by taking a quick swab of saliva, wouldn't you choose the non-painful approach if there was no benefits to the other approach? So when I hear things like, "It's cleaner." I realize it is because we are conditioned to believe the intact penis really is gross, when in fact, it is very easy to clean during the diaper days, and very easy to clean when the boy is older. By the time you have to pull anything back and clean underneath the foreskin, the boy is old enough to do it himself....and trust me, he'll probably be doing it himself in the shower anyway! lol The female anatomy is WAY harder to clean than the natural male anatomy. I mean - just ask anyone from any other developed country in the world - all the myths about gross stuff under the foreskin is false - unless the dude just doesn't take care of himself, in which case even a circumcised penis would be smelly and gross. lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

If we have a boy he will be circumcised. It is a choice both me and the babys father have already decided. Random but also our pediatrician also will not perform it unless one of the parents is in the room not that I would let my son go through it alone especially if its a decision you decided i think you should at least be there for the baby.


----------



## Virginia

purple_kiwi said:


> If we have a boy he will be circumcised. It is a choice both me and the babys father have already decided. Random but also our pediatrician also will not perform it unless one of the parents is in the room not that I would let my son go through it alone especially if its a decision you decided i think you should at least be there for the baby.

Watch the video I posted above so you know what to expect. Make sure you are okay with what will happen before you get in that operation room.


----------



## mybbyboo

thankks for all the respones i know its my choice i just wanted to see how others felt about it to get information i maybe hadnt of read online..

I decided to not do it because i just dont think i can see him in pain i thought they were able to give him medicine for him to not feel it but there not i just cant personally handle it im suchh a baby about those things.. thank you for alll the help


----------



## AriannasMama

I say no, especially after seeing that video that Virginia posted, I *think* it was Nicole who posted it on FB a few months back, scared the crap out of me :shock:

OH on the other hand thinks if we ever have a boy he should be circumcised, but after hearing that the Bible forbids it, which he must not know, he will probably change his mind.


----------



## Virginia

AriannasMama said:


> I say no, especially after seeing that video that Virginia posted, I *think* it was Nicole who posted it on FB a few months back, scared the crap out of me :shock:
> 
> OH on the other hand thinks if we ever have a boy he should be circumcised, but after hearing that the Bible forbids it, which he must not know, he will probably change his mind.

Have your OH watch that video. My actually had tears in his eyes, and then he got mad that his parents allowed that to happen to him (I'm sure they had no idea back then.) If that doesn't work, then definitely pull out the Bible! :flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I would. And no, I'm not even the slightest bit religious. Girls get their ears pierced at a young age with no medical benefits, I really don't see the difference. Everyone man I've met who has his foreskin has said he wishes he didn't have it but won't get it done now. So, that's that. 

Just because someone has an opinion contrary to yours, does not mean we are uneducated. If you'd like to argue that you never said that, please read over all your posts and find how many times your reworded "educating yourself before making a mistake". That was directed at Virginia.


----------



## AriannasMama

Virginia said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I say no, especially after seeing that video that Virginia posted, I *think* it was Nicole who posted it on FB a few months back, scared the crap out of me :shock:
> 
> OH on the other hand thinks if we ever have a boy he should be circumcised, but after hearing that the Bible forbids it, which he must not know, he will probably change his mind.
> 
> Have your OH watch that video. My actually had tears in his eyes, and then he got mad that his parents allowed that to happen to him (I'm sure they had no idea back then.) If that doesn't work, then definitely pull out the Bible! :flower:Click to expand...

I sent him the video but he was probably too scared to watch it....men and their penises LOL. I'll have to tell him about it being in the Bible!


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh, though he is worried that he can *only* make girls so it may not be an issue lmao


----------



## Virginia

MommaAlexis said:


> I would. And no, I'm not even the slightest bit religious. Girls get their ears pierced at a young age with no medical benefits, I really don't see the difference. Everyone man I've met who has his foreskin has said he wishes he didn't have it but won't get it done now. So, that's that.
> 
> Just because someone has an opinion contrary to yours, does not mean we are uneducated. If you'd like to argue that you never said that, please read over all your posts and find how many times your reworded "educating yourself before making a mistake". That was directed at Virginia.

For the record - I don't believe in piercing a baby's ears either - it isn't my body to make that choice. However, the difference is circumcision destroys part of a sexual organ. It changes sex permanently for the man. Period. And I call BS on the "everyone I met with a foreskin wishes he didn't have it". Men don't walk around complaining that they aren't satisfied with their junk. Give me a break. That being said, ask some of the UK ladies on here if their OH wish it had been done when they were born - highly doubtful. Circumcision is a cosmetic surgery - if a man doesn't want to go through it because of the pain, then he obviously doesn't want to change it that bad - people choose painful surgeries to look different everyday. Besides, that is horrible reasoning - if it is too painful for a grown man to go through, then why in the world would you willing subject your NEWBORN to that sort of pain? Because he won't remember it? So does that mean if a woman is raped but doesn't remember it, it's okay? Hell no. He is BORN PERFECT - leave him that way. Just because you don't like how his penis looks, doesn't mean he won't like how it looks when he's older - YOU aren't going to be sleeping with your son (I hope).

And yeah - you can't possibly BE educated on circumcision and still be all gun-ho about it. There are NO medical benefits, it is HIGHLY painful, and it is NOT recommended by ANY medical association in the world. So knowing that, why in the heck would you still do it?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Because it's my choice and I don't feel you have the right to shove YOUR choice down my throat.


----------



## mybbyboo

Virginia said:


> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> I would. And no, I'm not even the slightest bit religious. Girls get their ears pierced at a young age with no medical benefits, I really don't see the difference. Everyone man I've met who has his foreskin has said he wishes he didn't have it but won't get it done now. So, that's that.
> 
> Just because someone has an opinion contrary to yours, does not mean we are uneducated. If you'd like to argue that you never said that, please read over all your posts and find how many times your reworded "educating yourself before making a mistake". That was directed at Virginia.
> 
> For the record - I don't believe in piercing a baby's ears either - it isn't my body to make that choice. However, the difference is circumcision destroys part of a sexual organ. It changes sex permanently for the man. Period. And I call BS on the "everyone I met with a foreskin wishes he didn't have it". Men don't walk around complaining that they aren't satisfied with their junk. Give me a break. That being said, ask some of the UK ladies on here if their OH wish it had been done when they were born - highly doubtful. Circumcision is a cosmetic surgery - if a man doesn't want to go through it because of the pain, then he obviously doesn't want to change it that bad - people choose painful surgeries to look different everyday. Besides, that is horrible reasoning - if it is too painful for a grown man to go through, then why in the world would you willing subject your NEWBORN to that sort of pain? Because he won't remember it? So does that mean if a woman is raped but doesn't remember it, it's okay? Hell no. He is BORN PERFECT - leave him that way. Just because you don't like how his penis looks, doesn't mean he won't like how it looks when he's older - YOU aren't going to be sleeping with your son (I hope).
> 
> And yeah - you can't possibly BE educated on circumcision and still be all gun-ho about it. There are NO medical benefits, it is HIGHLY painful, and it is NOT recommended by ANY medical association in the world. So knowing that, why in the heck would you still do it?Click to expand...

honestly ur kinda taking this to like a whole knew level. we get it ur against peole getting circumsized. so dont get ur son circumsized. uve made ur poiint move on.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Also, maybe I should clarify. I AM NOT FROM THE UK. I'm from Canada! So why would I speak to someone who has no knowledge of what it is like to be circumcised in CANADA?


----------



## babymomma37

Well on a lighter note congratulations mybbyboo for deciding what your going to be doing :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

babymomma37 said:


> Well on a lighter note congratulations mybbyboo for deciding what your going to be doing :thumbup:



Hahaha Thank you! 
I'm a moody bugger this week. Testing in two days so it's got me stressed! Hoping for my BFP this month! :) then I'll be joining you gang!


----------



## mybbyboo

ahah thank youuu  its odd how just the simplest topics turn so kaotic


----------



## babymomma37

MommaAlexis said:



> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> Well on a lighter note congratulations mybbyboo for deciding what your going to be doing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Thank you!
> I'm a moody bugger this week. Testing in two days so it's got me stressed! Hoping for my BFP this month! :) then I'll be joining you gang!Click to expand...




mybbyboo said:


> ahah thank youuu  its odd how just the simplest topics turn so kaotic

Well MommaAlexis lots of baby dust for you :dust:

And mybbyboo yea i wasnt expecting to be asked about my religion and all just because ive decided to do it :shrug: I guess all to their own but in my opinion your still a good mother and as long as the baby is loved, cared for and all it shouldnt really matter what his boy parts look like...


----------



## samisshort

I'm having my son circumcised. Me and OH already decided to as soon as we found out he was a boy. It's a personal choice up to the parents :thumbup:


----------



## Virginia

MommaAlexis said:


> Also, maybe I should clarify. I AM NOT FROM THE UK. I'm from Canada! So why would I speak to someone who has no knowledge of what it is like to be circumcised in CANADA?


Ummm...because Canadian penises are different from UK penises? That makes NO sense.

And it's pretty childish to say that you're going to have it done just because "it's MY choice!" I bet you're glad you weren't circumcised when you were a baby - because guess what? Back then it was your parents' choice. It's childish to let your pride get in the way of making the best choices for your children. :nope:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Move on.


----------



## Virginia

The point everyone is missing is that it doesn't just affect how the penis looks. It changes how it functions. Do you even know why it is common to circumcise in North America? Because Dr. Kellogg said it would stop male masturbation! He also suggested applying acid to infant girl's clitorises! You are all going to cut your son because some 1880's nutjob said you should. I really hope your sons don't grow up to resent you for making a decision you have no right making (it isn't the family penis, it is HIS penis...it isn't a family decision - it's HIS decision!)


----------



## MommaAlexis

You're just not getting it, are you?


----------



## AirForceWife7

You've made your opinion perfectly clear virginia, quit trying to shove it down other's throats.


----------



## Virginia

MommaAlexis said:


> You're just not getting it, are you?

Actually quite the opposite. I used to believe the SAME THINGS you guys believe. Then I woke up. Someday it will happen - for your sake I hope it isn't too late. I'm glad I'll never had to live with that guilt, but I am friends with many mothers who do have to live with that guilt. If you do ever wake up, please think of me and realize I was just trying to help...maybe it'll even make YOU want to help educate others about this.


----------



## MommaAlexis

*face palm*


----------



## AriannasMama

My OH does have scar tissue from his circumcision as an infant and it does affect him. So it can happen, and it honestly is just a cosmetic thing, there are no health benefits to it that have been proven, and this is coming from a strictly medical/scientific approach. I've discussed it in both my A&P class and Medical Terminology Classes.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I understand that there is plus sides and down sides to both. I just don't appreciate how she is going about her "education" as she puts it. That is unfortunate for your OH, I haven't met anyone that didn't have a clean break with their foreskin!


----------



## AriannasMama

Some people just like to enlighten others on subjects they feel strongly about, nothing wrong with that IMO :shrug:


----------



## Campbell

If I have a boy I would/will be doing it. OH and I talked it over and discussed our options and decided that was the best route to take.

Also, I'd like to see another video with a different doctor, that one seemed extremely unprofessional. "Look at that, they hate that!" It just seemed... almost mocking?

And also, I think who ever the other Canadian one was (sorry! lol), was implying that maybe things are done differently in Canada as far as pain relief, etc than in the States or UK.

Just my two cents! :)


----------



## Virginia

AriannasMama said:


> My OH does have scar tissue from his circumcision as an infant and it does affect him. So it can happen, and it honestly is just a cosmetic thing, there are no health benefits to it that have been proven, and this is coming from a strictly medical/scientific approach. I've discussed it in both my A&P class and Medical Terminology Classes.

So does mine. :( It sucks! And the worse part of it, is a lot of the problems that circumcision causes (vaginal dryness, "rubbing raw", etc) women blame on themselves. Sex was meant to have that gliding motion the foreskin provides, and circumcision kills that. :sad1:


----------



## AriannasMama

Wow, I never knew that was the reason for it! It isn't like a build up of scar tissue or anything but like right below the head it's more "rough" feeling TMI SORRY LOL. He'd be mad knowing I'm describing his junk on the internet :haha:


----------



## Virginia

Campbell said:


> If I have a boy I would/will be doing it. OH and I talked it over and discussed our options and decided that was the best route to take.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see another video with a different doctor, that one seemed extremely unprofessional. "Look at that, they hate that!" It just seemed... almost mocking?
> 
> And also, I think who ever the other Canadian one was (sorry! lol), was implying that maybe things are done differently in Canada as far as pain relief, etc than in the States or UK.
> 
> Just my two cents! :)

Why is it the best route? I'm being serious. If someone can convince me that it's a good idea to do it, then I'm open to listening.

That doctor wasn't unprofessional, he was trying to reassure the father that it wasn't painful (though you can obviously see it was) by saying that he was only crying because he was uncomfortable. They don't circumcise in the UK (for non-medical reasons, and it is VERY rare if they do). Canada doesn't have other pain relief than the US does - they all use the same drug companies - trust me, I worked in that industry for many years. But, if you'd like more videos, here is another: 

This Baby is obviously in pain - the adhesions that the doctor is talking about - that holds the foreskin to the head of the penis is the same stuff that holds the fingernail onto your finger, so it's like pulling off a fingernail. I believe the Plastibell method is very popular in Canada.



T


----------



## Virginia

Lidocaine injections is one form of "anesthesia" some boys receive. You can hear from this video that it does pretty much nothing. His screams intensify during the painful parts of his surgery. :(


----------



## imprfcttense

I don't want to involve myself in this argument - I've been trying to stay out of it as long as possible, but in light of this debate, I brought it up with my OH. He is circumcised and wants the same for his son. He is fine with how his penis functions, looks, etc. and has never resented his mother for the choice she and his father made while he was a baby. I don't think any mother should feel guilty or be made to feel guilty for the decision SHE and her OH make for THEIR child. We all know there are other opinions, and not everyone is going to agree, but no one is trying to force you into believing you need to have your son circumcised, so I don't get why you're trying to make others feel guilty just because they have a different opinion than you do. :shrugs: OH and I do plan on having our son circumcised, and if he ever hates us for it or tries to make us feel guilty, I would honestly be surprised.


----------



## MommaAlexis

On that note, I am unsubscribing. This has caused too much unnecessary drama.


----------



## Campbell

I disagree. I think that as a baby, you'll never remember it so what's the point in doing it later in life? 

Also, a lot of the argument seems to be here that it's "sooo easy to teach a boy to keep his pee-do clean"

We are a registered foster home, we have a boy who's been here for 3 weeks (home on the weekends) and just recently asked where the towels were for after showers. We were so appalled. 3 weeks w/o showering. 

Just because you can/will teach your kids to keep themselves clean doesn't meant others will


----------



## Virginia

Campbell said:


> I disagree. *I think that as a baby, you'll never remember it* so what's the point in doing it later in life?
> 
> Also, a lot of the argument seems to be here that it's "sooo easy to teach a boy to keep his pee-do clean"
> 
> We are a registered foster home, we have a boy who's been here for 3 weeks (home on the weekends) and just recently asked where the towels were for after showers. We were so appalled. 3 weeks w/o showering.
> 
> Just because you can/will teach your kids to keep themselves clean doesn't meant others will

So with that logic, it would be okay to rape someone as long as they don't remember it?


----------



## Virginia

KaylaAndBump said:


> I don't want to involve myself in this argument - I've been trying to stay out of it as long as possible, but in light of this debate, I brought it up with my OH. He is circumcised and wants the same for his son. He is fine with how his penis functions, looks, etc. and has never resented his mother for the choice she and his father made while he was a baby. I don't think any mother should feel guilty or be made to feel guilty for the decision SHE and her OH make for THEIR child. We all know there are other opinions, and not everyone is going to agree, but no one is trying to force you into believing you need to have your son circumcised, so I don't get why you're trying to make others feel guilty just because they have a different opinion than you do. :shrugs: OH and I do plan on having our son circumcised, and if he ever hates us for it or tries to make us feel guilty, I would honestly be surprised.

I can't make anyone feel guilty - you choose to feel guilty. If you truly made an educated decision and believed in that decision, then why feel guilty? Why does you DH want the same for his son? If his parents beat him, would you do it to your son because that's how daddy was treated? What about if Daddy lost an arm, would you cut off baby's arm to look like him? That makes no sense.


----------



## Campbell

Oh please. That's ridiculous.

Rape is a crime. Circumcision is not. 

Grow up :coffee:


----------



## Virginia

Campbell said:


> I disagree. I think that as a baby, you'll never remember it so what's the point in doing it later in life?
> 
> Also, a lot of the argument seems to be here that it's "sooo easy to teach a boy to keep his pee-do clean"
> 
> We are a registered foster home, we have a boy who's been here for 3 weeks (home on the weekends) and just recently asked where the towels were for after showers. We were so appalled. 3 weeks w/o showering.
> 
> Just because you can/will teach your kids to keep themselves clean doesn't meant others will

I'm pretty sure after 3 weeks without showering, even a circumcised penis would smell funky. Are you saying you plan on letting your child go into foster care? No? Then why argue that circumcision is good in case someone's parents don't teach them to clean/they end up in foster care with no one telling them to clean? I am assuming everyone here want what is best for their child, and that means everyone here will hopefully tell their kids to shower regularly...


----------



## Mickey1994

Virginia, all you're doing right now is pissing people off. If you haven't convinced them to not have their boys circumsized by now, then there is no point in continuing this. If I have a son he's not going to be circumsized, but I'm sure as hell not going to put another person down for choosing to circumsize their son. Why? Because it's their kid, not mine.


----------



## Virginia

Campbell said:


> Oh please. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Rape is a crime. Circumcision is not.
> 
> Grow up :coffee:

Okay fine, so drug a grown man, drag him in to get circumcised, and since he can't remember it, it's fine, right? Oh wait - at what age does does it suddenly become cruel to force a non-consenting person into a cosmetic surgery?


----------



## Virginia

Mickey1994 said:


> Virginia, all you're doing right now is pissing people off. If you haven't convinced them to not have their boys circumsized by now, then there is no point in continuing this. If I have a son he's not going to be circumsized, but I'm sure as hell not going to put another person down for choosing to circumsize their son. Why? Because it's their kid, not mine.

Yeah well it took someone pissing me off to finally convince me that maybe it was something I should look deeper into. This is a human's right issue. Just because it isn't my child, doesn't mean I don't care about them. I'm not putting anyone down - I'm giving facts, showing videos, and countering the myths that are being spewed. If it saves ONE boy from the pain of circumcision, then it's worth it.


----------



## imprfcttense

Virginia said:


> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to involve myself in this argument - I've been trying to stay out of it as long as possible, but in light of this debate, I brought it up with my OH. He is circumcised and wants the same for his son. He is fine with how his penis functions, looks, etc. and has never resented his mother for the choice she and his father made while he was a baby. I don't think any mother should feel guilty or be made to feel guilty for the decision SHE and her OH make for THEIR child. We all know there are other opinions, and not everyone is going to agree, but no one is trying to force you into believing you need to have your son circumcised, so I don't get why you're trying to make others feel guilty just because they have a different opinion than you do. :shrugs: OH and I do plan on having our son circumcised, and if he ever hates us for it or tries to make us feel guilty, I would honestly be surprised.
> 
> I can't make anyone feel guilty - you choose to feel guilty. If you truly made an educated decision and believed in that decision, then why feel guilty? Why does you DH want the same for his son? If his parents beat him, would you do it to your son because that's how daddy was treated? What about if Daddy lost an arm, would you cut off baby's arm to look like him? That makes no sense.Click to expand...

THAT makes no sense. If Daddy was beaten or had his arm cut off would he really want the same for his son? No. Those are completely different situations, as is your argument with rape. This discussion is not about crime or abuse. And I'm not going to feel guilty. None of what you're saying will make me feel guilty or should force any mother on here to feel like she will feel guilty down the road for choosing what she will. I'm just saying, you should realize that no one is forcing the opinion the other way. And, if my son comes to me one day resenting me for our decision, I promise, I will track you down and bow at your feet.

I respect your decision in relation to what you will do for your son, I think you just need to respect everyone elses in return.


----------



## Campbell

Is she crazy? :shrug:


----------



## KatVM

I really did not know how controversial this topic could get till she got here, no wonder you do not see more people asking this questions. I think she should leave the teen forum, we are here to support each other not bring each other down! So please leave our forum, please!


----------



## Virginia

KaylaAndBump said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to involve myself in this argument - I've been trying to stay out of it as long as possible, but in light of this debate, I brought it up with my OH. He is circumcised and wants the same for his son. He is fine with how his penis functions, looks, etc. and has never resented his mother for the choice she and his father made while he was a baby. I don't think any mother should feel guilty or be made to feel guilty for the decision SHE and her OH make for THEIR child. We all know there are other opinions, and not everyone is going to agree, but no one is trying to force you into believing you need to have your son circumcised, so I don't get why you're trying to make others feel guilty just because they have a different opinion than you do. :shrugs: OH and I do plan on having our son circumcised, and if he ever hates us for it or tries to make us feel guilty, I would honestly be surprised.
> 
> I can't make anyone feel guilty - you choose to feel guilty. If you truly made an educated decision and believed in that decision, then why feel guilty? Why does you DH want the same for his son? If his parents beat him, would you do it to your son because that's how daddy was treated? What about if Daddy lost an arm, would you cut off baby's arm to look like him? That makes no sense.Click to expand...
> 
> THAT makes no sense. If Daddy was beaten or had his arm cut off would he really want the same for his son? No. Those are completely different situations, as is your argument with rape. This discussion is not about crime or abuse. And I'm not going to feel guilty. None of what you're saying will make me feel guilty or should force any mother on here to feel like she will feel guilty down the road for choosing what she will. I'm just saying, you should realize that no one is forcing the opinion the other way. And, if my son comes to me one day resenting me for our decision, I promise, I will track you down and bow at your feet.
> 
> I respect your decision in relation to what you will do for your son, I think you just need to respect everyone elses in return.Click to expand...

I do see circumcision as abuse. That is the difference between people like me and people like you. Some of us see strapping down an innocent newborn and cutting a piece of his most private part off as cruel. If it was done to prisoners, people would riot in the streets and consider it a "cruel and unusual punishment". Somehow, you don't see your newborn as the man he'll eventually grow up to be like I do. :nope: It's incredibly sad and my heart aches for him. Did you know that more baby boys die yearly from circumcision and its complications than from SIDS of boys and girls? I pray it doesn't happen to your son.


----------



## imprfcttense

Virginia said:


> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to involve myself in this argument - I've been trying to stay out of it as long as possible, but in light of this debate, I brought it up with my OH. He is circumcised and wants the same for his son. He is fine with how his penis functions, looks, etc. and has never resented his mother for the choice she and his father made while he was a baby. I don't think any mother should feel guilty or be made to feel guilty for the decision SHE and her OH make for THEIR child. We all know there are other opinions, and not everyone is going to agree, but no one is trying to force you into believing you need to have your son circumcised, so I don't get why you're trying to make others feel guilty just because they have a different opinion than you do. :shrugs: OH and I do plan on having our son circumcised, and if he ever hates us for it or tries to make us feel guilty, I would honestly be surprised.
> 
> I can't make anyone feel guilty - you choose to feel guilty. If you truly made an educated decision and believed in that decision, then why feel guilty? Why does you DH want the same for his son? If his parents beat him, would you do it to your son because that's how daddy was treated? What about if Daddy lost an arm, would you cut off baby's arm to look like him? That makes no sense.Click to expand...
> 
> THAT makes no sense. If Daddy was beaten or had his arm cut off would he really want the same for his son? No. Those are completely different situations, as is your argument with rape. This discussion is not about crime or abuse. And I'm not going to feel guilty. None of what you're saying will make me feel guilty or should force any mother on here to feel like she will feel guilty down the road for choosing what she will. I'm just saying, you should realize that no one is forcing the opinion the other way. And, if my son comes to me one day resenting me for our decision, I promise, I will track you down and bow at your feet.
> 
> I respect your decision in relation to what you will do for your son, I think you just need to respect everyone elses in return.Click to expand...
> 
> I do see circumcision as abuse. That is the difference between people like me and people like you. Some of us see strapping down an innocent newborn and cutting a piece of his most private part off as cruel. If it was done to prisoners, people would riot in the streets and consider it a "cruel and unusual punishment". Somehow, you don't see your newborn as the man he'll eventually grow up to be like I do. :nope: It's incredibly sad and my heart aches for him. Did you know that more baby boys die yearly from circumcision and its complications than from SIDS of boys and girls? I pray it doesn't happen to your son.Click to expand...

I'm incredibly offended that you ache for my son because you think I can't see him for the man he will grow to be. Wanting what is best for your child and dreaming of the future they'll have (as this man I apparently don't know he'll become) is part of being a mother. You're basically telling me all I see is a cute little baby and nothing more. There is so much more to motherhood and I'm offended you think I can't comprehend all of it...


----------



## Campbell

It's a CHOICE for a reason. So some people can CHOOSE one way, and other people another.

Virginia, Have you noticed that NO ONE was arguing until you started off on your insane rant? Seriously you sound like a crack head.


----------



## Virginia

Yeah - because the one trying to convince people to NOT slice up their babies' penises is the crazy one. Goodnight, I'm done.


----------



## imprfcttense

My OH just called his parents and said, "thank you for circumcising me!" :rofl: Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## AirForceWife7

:holly: Boobs
:holly: Tits
:holly: jugs
:holly: jubblies
:holly: knockers
:holly: teets
:holly: rack
:holly: fun bags
:holly: baskin & robbins
:holly: lefty & righty
:holly: milkshakes
:holly: speed bumps
:holly: hooters
:holly: chest nuts
:holly: shirt puppets
:holly: the twins
:holly: milk duds
:holly: 


:rofl:


----------



## prayingforkid

Im for circumcision! BOOM


----------



## babymomma37

:dance: :dance:
Shake shake shake your booty :dance:


----------



## babymomma37

AirForceWife7 said:


> :holly: Boobs
> :holly: Tits
> :holly: jugs
> :holly: jubblies
> :holly: knockers
> :holly: teets
> :holly: rack
> :holly: fun bags
> :holly: baskin & robbins
> :holly: lefty & righty
> :holly: milkshakes
> :holly: speed bumps
> :holly: hooters
> :holly: chest nuts
> :holly: shirt puppets
> :holly: the twins
> :holly: milk duds
> :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:holly: the muffin tops


----------



## lildebs

dude i took the half hour to go thru this thread...holy shit....
i also watched the video...holy shit....
and im still all for CIRCUMCISION!!!....:haha:


snipity snip!!!


----------



## lildebs

babymomma37 said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :holly: Boobs
> :holly: Tits
> :holly: jugs
> :holly: jubblies
> :holly: knockers
> :holly: teets
> :holly: rack
> :holly: fun bags
> :holly: baskin & robbins
> :holly: lefty & righty
> :holly: milkshakes
> :holly: speed bumps
> :holly: hooters
> :holly: chest nuts
> :holly: shirt puppets
> :holly: the twins
> :holly: milk duds
> :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :holly: the muffin topsClick to expand...


lmao!!!

:holly: flapjacks
:holly: milk cans


----------



## babymomma37

lildebs said:


> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :holly: Boobs
> :holly: Tits
> :holly: jugs
> :holly: jubblies
> :holly: knockers
> :holly: teets
> :holly: rack
> :holly: fun bags
> :holly: baskin & robbins
> :holly: lefty & righty
> :holly: milkshakes
> :holly: speed bumps
> :holly: hooters
> :holly: chest nuts
> :holly: shirt puppets
> :holly: the twins
> :holly: milk duds
> :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :holly: the muffin topsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao!!!
> 
> :holly: flapjacks
> :holly: milk cansClick to expand...

:holly: ta tas
:holly: tig ole biggies
:holly: motor boaters


----------



## youngmummy94

Is it really necessary to argue, its your own personal choice... :coffee:

My son needs surgery which requires circumcision, otherwise I wouldn't have.


----------



## emmylou92

If I had a boy then NO, I see blokes on the telly that have had it done and they dont get as much pleasure from sex as those that dont have it dont, its there for a reason as far as i'm concerned, if they didnt need if it wouldn't be there, you dont have their tonsills removed at birth, or their appendix they dont NEED them.


----------



## beanzz

WOW :shock:

really?! im against circumcision but i wouldn't try and push people into not doing it just because it's something i dont agree with :nope: 

in my eyes part of being a mother is making your own decisions that you feel is best for you and your child, not listening to what someone else thinks you should do. 

cant actually believe this turned into an argument tbh :haha: 


also just adding in i've known 2 guys with no foreskin... :sick: just looked sooooo wrong and ugly but hey :shrug: they're still ugly WITH the foreskin :rofl:


----------



## emmylou92

Nade..Tadpole said:


> lil_mama_415 said:
> 
> 
> its personal preference but *remeber teenage boys will not take the time to properly clean their foreskin*, as well as it may lower penile cancer rates but its all personal choice
> 
> Since when? :wacko: Bought up to shower daily and wash their penis.. It becomes routine..
> My boyfriend has an imaculate winky.. and a foreskin :dohh:Click to expand...

Teenage girls know how to clean there bits without a problem and I'm sure its harder to clean a girls bit than boys.

Pull it back and wash, I'm sure a lad can work that out and if there parents spent long enough teaching them about personal hygiene then there wouldn't be a problem.

I'm pretty sure that the women that would let this happen to their son are the same types of people that will take their baby's for their ears piercing. Why not get them a vasectomy while your at it then the wont have to remember the pain of that, sod the lad and whether they want it or not aslong as MUM and DAD are happy!



Campbell said:


> *It's a CHOICE for a reason. So some people can CHOOSE one way, and other people another.*
> 
> Virginia, Have you noticed that NO ONE was arguing until you started off on your insane rant? Seriously you sound like a crack head.

YES!! Its a CHOICE for a reason, but it's not a mother or fathers choice. 

I put circumcision up there with child cruelty, but I also think letting you child get obese it child cruelty, I mush be a CRACK HEAD!!!:haha: 

A crack head, How can you compare her to a crack head, I find that offensive thanks


----------



## Jo

Well OP has made her decision pages back so there is really no need for this thread to carry on


----------

